
What's in a Navy SEAL's survival kit? - kjhughes
http://nation.time.com/2013/02/21/youre-a-seal-stranded-in-hostile-territory-whats-in-your-survival-kit/
======
emmelaich
> so much for keeping your nationality secret

Being accused of being a spy is much worse than a normal soldier.

(Well, mostly, before these times of insurgent/asymmetrical/guerilla warfare)

